
Why so many San Francisco eateries are closing - Reedx
https://abc7news.com/food/local-restaurant-owner-explains-why-so-many-san-francisco-eateries-are-closing/5580162/
======
Reedx
More restaurants are now closing than opening:

 _" The Golden Gate Restaurant Association looked at numbers from Yelp and
found that last year 325 restaurants in San Francisco closed versus 298 that
opened. They anticipate this year there will be even more closures, despite
what's considered to be a strong economy."_

